# P226 magazine stuck, sear spring pin fell out



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

All,

I had a weird occurrence the other day. My better half was shooting the P226 and when she went to eject the mag it wouldn't release. I tapped a few times with the heal of my hand and tugged on the magazine but try as I might the empty mag would not come out. We were near to done anyway so I figured rather than mess with it on the firing line, I'd take it home and see what I could see. When I got home I tried pulling as hard as I could on the magazine and pushing with my finger from the open breech with no luck. Pencils are nice and soft so I grabbed one and compressed the magazine spring to stop, then gave it a tap. The magazine popped right out and everything seemed normal but I field stripped it and lo and behold the sear spring pin fell out. The LGS installed the SRT so I dropped it off this afternoon. I'll see what they have to say. Any idea on why the loose sear spring ping would cause the mag to stick?

-otis


----------

